# Whats been producing walleyes lately?



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

Heading out to the missouri river this coming weekend Sept 18-20. haven't been out yet this season just wondering where they are biting and whats been producing lately? Thinking of going up by gettysburg or fort thompson, sd


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Can't tell you anything about S.D. but on the Oahe up here are best results have been on lindy's with a long snell (6-7') for numbers of fish in 12-18' of water. But for bigger fish we have been pitching jigs and gulp in shallow water (3-5'). Cranks have been working too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We had good luck in N. Oahe tonight running shallow cranks at 6-9 feet. Walleye #5 shad raps and #7 jointed chartreuse shads. We let everything go.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Chris - send those my way...I need some more walleye in my freezer!


----------

